# World Series Poa?!



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Watching game 5 of the World Series last night being played in Philadelphia and I think I may have been seeing some poa in the outfield. I’m not sure, but those neon green patches of grass seem suspiciously like it.

I suppose it’s nice to know that we aren’t alone in the struggle against these turf invasive species. Even the pros don’t have things absolutely perfect all the time.


----------



## nismodrifter (6 mo ago)

lol. That is very reassuring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

It caught my eye too.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

That is a SHOCKING accusation to make against my beloved Phillies! How dare you, sir!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Even the best of the best fields with field staff with the best in class everything, can’t get away from it lol


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ben4Birdies do you also catch yourself watching a ballgame, then googling what type of grass a particular stadium has?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Some fields get replaced at the end of the season. Some even mid season or after some other event (eg. concert). It gets removed and new sod is cut/installed in a couple of days.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man Metallica’s concert and heavy rain at Comerica Park a few years ago did major damage, required new sod in the outfield.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Ben4Birdies do you also catch yourself watching a ballgame, then googling what type of grass a particular stadium has?


I do sometimes do that, but I am generally more a fan of football and golf.

I looked up the setup for Lambeau Field which is fascinating. Kentucky bluegrass with I think a base of pure sand (for drainage) and special synthetic fibers installed into the turf to stabilize the sand - better be able to take the wear and tear of 300lb players giving it a beating. There is underground heating to keep the grass growing conditions prime even late into the year, plus grow lights to cover the field because of the shade that happens from the stadium as days get shorter. Football seems to value wear tolerance and spreading speed of kbg more so than dark color which makes sense.

I also looked into the setup they have at Augusta National Golf Club. All I could find out is that they use perennial ryegrass overseeding a base of Bermuda. I wanted to find out which cultivars, but they are very secretive about things there. In fact I’m not sure how many famous places you can find out the exact cultivars they use.


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m from Philly area and noticed it throughout the season. 

saw this pic online today. Looks like they are leveling for new sod! Will be interesting to see what they put down. They had Bermuda outfield and KBG in the infield. The infield was Bermuda at one point but the low cut made ground balls too fast so they switched to KBG with a higher cut.


----------



## Seedit (2 mo ago)

Goes to show you that it can happen even with the immense resources of an MLB team.


----------

